# JBridge now hosts Altiverb 6



## rayinstirling (Nov 2, 2009)

Now we're cooking.
João has got Altiverb working through jbridge v1.15 in Cubase 5 x64.

I had been continuing to use Altiverb via the steinberg bridge but not anymore.

Now!,........ Waves but I'm not holding my breath
GTR3.5 use in x64 host would be great.
It's not a better sound issue but simply so I don't need to have Cubase 5 32bit still live.


----------



## Mahlon (Nov 2, 2009)

This indeed could be great news!! What operating system? Please say Windows 7.......  

Mahlon


----------



## rayinstirling (Nov 3, 2009)

Windows 7 x64

and it also means Altiverb 6 can be used in VE-Pro server x64


----------



## rayinstirling (Nov 3, 2009)

dexterflex @ Tue Nov 03 said:


> Will it work in VE-PRO on a slave PC or only on the master PC?



I'm not using it on a slave but if the appropriate dongle is plugged in, I can't see why not.


----------



## Hannes_F (Nov 3, 2009)

Cool glasses BTW


----------



## Mahlon (Nov 3, 2009)

rayinstirling @ Tue Nov 03 said:


> Windows 7 x64
> 
> and it also means Altiverb 6 can be used in VE-Pro server x64




You've made my day, you loveable little pooch.

Mahlon


----------



## Mahlon (Nov 3, 2009)

Mahlon @ Tue Nov 03 said:


> rayinstirling @ Tue Nov 03 said:
> 
> 
> > Windows 7 x64
> ...



Wait! What kind of critter is that?

M.


----------



## rayinstirling (Nov 4, 2009)

http://www.comparethemeerkat.com/my-tv-ads

I would be Sergei simples!


----------

